# SD Card Error:This device cannot start. (Code 10)



## canadian2007

I have a 54 mb SD Transflash adapter. It was working fine for a few months, but now i get this error: "This device cannot start. (Code 10)". Now everytime I plug in the card it doesn't appear in "my computer". 

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Doby

http://www.pchell.com/hardware/usbcode10.shtml

See if that helps at all


----------



## canadian2007

heres a list of the USB controllers:
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
USB Composite Device
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub

i uninstalled 1 of the intel(R)'s already, but when i went to the next one, it told me i couldn't uninstall or else my computer wouldnt boot

now im scared to uninstall any of these =I


----------



## jbbraathen

Hey..

I have the same problem with my 2GB Kingston SD Card.. 
I have tried to remove the driver in Device Manager, and then install it again. 

But it seems not to help, I get this error: "This device cannot start. (Code 10)". and i don't find it in My Computer.. 

Thanks for help


----------



## armadillo

If you have problems with your memory card in 80% of all cases the controller of your card is damaged and no software or card reader can help. You must separate the memory chip and dump the raw data to recover your data, look here: CF xD SD MMC memory card/stick photo recovery


----------



## iguanaman

I know this is an old post but for those of you searching the web for answers I thought I might offer my experiences. I have found that the most common solution to this problem is driver conflicts. Check your device manager while the faulty SD card is plugged into your system. First, look for the device that's listed with an exclamation point and uninstall it. AFTER doing this, unplug ANY removable drive devices (This includes printers with card readers) and restart your computer. After reboot, insert your faulty SD card back into your system. If it still fails to show up in 'My Computer', proceed to your Windows 'Control Panel'. Open 'Administrative Tools' and then load 'Computer Management'. Now select 'Disk Management'. Look for your removable device and if listed should show it without a drive letter assigned to it. Right click your removable device and choose the 'Change Drive Letter...' option. Now select a new driver letter for your SD card. I find it best to choose one higher than what it was trying to use before. This should help avoid a similar conflict from happening again. Hope this information helps some of you at the very least. Best of luck.


----------

